# Build a nice repair stand for $25



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Build a nice bike stand for $25. No more cheap wimpy stands. Works great! Just sharing the wealth.

http://adkblues.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-build-good-bike-repair-stand-for.html


----------



## OMJustice (Jan 26, 2009)

I am going to try this. I was looking for a stand anyway, and this looks solid.Thanks for the link.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*More homemade tools?*



Adirondack Blues said:


> Build a nice bike stand for $25. No more cheap wimpy stands. Works great! Just sharing the wealth.
> 
> http://adkblues.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-build-good-bike-repair-stand-for.html


Nice. Bookmarked the page. It would be great to see a wide variety of homemade tools/stands/systems like this!


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

*my work stand*

greetings...built a workstand this weekend...was inspired by the last post however adapted it to meet my needs and the scrap stuff I had laying around... here are the pics. The tool shelf is adjustable...had a black hand knob with 1/4-20 threads that I had been saving that I used with a carriage bolt to provide an adjustable shelf... works great...if there are any questions, let me know, i can provide any details needed !....


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Raybum said:


> greetings...built a workstand this weekend...was inspired by the last post however adapted it to meet my needs and the scrap stuff I had laying around... here are the pics. The tool shelf is adjustable...had a black hand knob with 1/4-20 threads that I had been saving that I used with a carriage bolt to provide an adjustable shelf... works great...if there are any questions, let me know, i can provide any details needed !....


Nicely done! Is that painted galvanized pipe? What diameter? How thick is that plywood base?


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

*Stand*

Thanks...The parts are as follows...

Plywood base: 3/4 plywood, 2' x 3' (or similar...but thickness is most important here)
Vertical Pipe: 1" black pipe, I used the "black pipe" from Home Depot but I think you could use galvanized as well. 60"
Horizontal pipe: 3/4" black pipe, 18"
Elbow: 3/4 to 1" reducer
3/4" pony clamp
1" pipe flange base.
T-nuts (4) and bolts to attach flange to base (and be flush on bottom)


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the the list of parts - *very* helpful, indeed!


----------



## AdamD79 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes! I was looking for a stand, but didn't want to shell out the money for an expensive Park.

Any thoughts on building a lightweight travel version?


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

schweet I'll build one this weekend since I have most of those parts laying around my garage. :thumbsup:


----------



## oohsh_t (Aug 11, 2007)

It would be handy to have one that mounted in my trailer hitch.... Hmmm, got to go to the depot.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

oohsh_t said:


> It would be handy to have one that mounted in my trailer hitch.... Hmmm, got to go to the depot.


This sounds like a great project; would love to pics when you're done!


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice work guys looks real pro like thanks for sharing.


----------



## the sloth (Aug 11, 2007)

are you able to rotate the bike on the stand or does it always hang at that angle?


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

That's exactly the question I had as I was building it...currently, it just hangs at that angle however, in the last few days, I've pulled out the screws holding the pony clamp to the wood block (closest to you) and rotated it and screwed it back in so the bike is more horizontal (not so much front wheel down). I like it better and it's easier to work on.

I was working on my road bike and clamped on the seat tube upside down so I could work on the BB...that worked very well too.

there might be a good way to design a rotatable joint where the 3/4 pipe meets the 1" pipe...

next design revision !!!! 

cheers,
Ray


----------



## JHNguyen89 (Mar 10, 2009)

Raybum said:


> greetings...built a workstand this weekend...was inspired by the last post however adapted it to meet my needs and the scrap stuff I had laying around... here are the pics. The tool shelf is adjustable...had a black hand knob with 1/4-20 threads that I had been saving that I used with a carriage bolt to provide an adjustable shelf... works great...if there are any questions, let me know, i can provide any details needed !....


How's it holding up for you? I've pretty much got the same exact setup except the base. I'm a drummer so I've got a bunch of cymbal stands lying around and instead of the wood base you have, I'm using a tripod base with one of these.. (though mine is a bit more heavy duty)










Works good, but I'm considering doing something like you've got there. I've already had a few close calls with the bike tipping over at certain positions. How does the wood base work?


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

i like the wood base...seems to be less prone to kicking like a tripod stand would be. You could certainly make it as large as you'd like. If you had space, i suppose it could be a 4x8 sheet of plywood. Also, If you had metalworking skills, you could weld the pipe base to a 1/4" sheet...mine seems to be large enough but i would not go smaller.

If I were to design another, I would
1) make the clamp smaller. the 2x4 blocks work, but are bulky.
2) see if I could use a different clamp style. The pony clamp works but the twist handle is right out front and i've hit my bald head on it a few times.
3) design in the ability to rotate the bike... 

However, it works really well as is so unless it breaks or gets stolen, I'll probably leave it for now...

By the way, the tool shelf is a must have...

cheers,
Ray


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

Ray,

i'd like to add a coulpe minor improvements to what you've got going on here. i did about the same thing a couple months ago. been ok, but it can be better, so...

first off, i have adjustable height and rotating ability with a compression fitting. i have a 1-1/4" pipe on the base flange and a 1" pipe inside that with the compression fitting allowing the adjustable height and rotation. cost was about $25 at the local pipe supply place.

secondly, i've been using standard pipe clamps, but am ordering deep reach versions from shopfox. substantially more clearance than your standard pipe clamps.

third, since i'm so used to the park dual head stand at the shop, i put a t fitting on the top and have 2 clamps. coupled with the rotating ability of the compression fitting, it makes this stand an absolute dream.

i'll also be machining jaws as i have a mill and lathe at my disposal, but tha'ts beyond the scope of this idea.

and i agree on the plywood base over the tripod base. i lucked into a LOT of scrap hardword sections 3/4" thick and anywhere up to 4' square.

keep us posted on any revisions, i'll see if i can dig up some pics for everyone once the deep reach clamps are added.


----------



## lalahsghost (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry if this is a little bit off topic, but I'm loving my idea and had to spread it while I get the parts in the mail.

So, I'm making an under $40 Repair Stand that I have calculated to be just as good as those fancy Euro race stands that Park sells, but less adjustable.

My base is going to be a solid steel adjustable/folding sawhorse. Although the one at Lowe's is also covered in a thin sheet of foam on top which may or may not last.









These are selling at my local Lowe's for $21.98.

I picked up a truck mounted fork holder for $7.99 from my LBS.









I hope to get a replacement part on Monday from a Park Tool distributor. for under $10. (the blue tipped BB holder)









I'm gonna drill a couple sets of holes for the fork mount, and this repair stand ( tested by me jumping around on the edges of the sawhorse) will be very sturdy, and the weight differences between front and back will only play a small part. I've also determined I can mount a truing stand on the front if I really desired to put $15 more into this project.

It reminds me of the old Blackburn Workhorse repair stand, but more adjustable by means of height and wider base, but losing some of the front-to-back adjustment that the Blackburn one has...

























I'm really banking on being able to get the Park Tool piece, but if not.... I'll find an inexpensive way to hold the bb also.

So what do you guys think? It's not like I have to do anything but drill a few holes and mount a few screws. I'll post more as it is built.

I also understand this won't be able to be a WOWEE start-to-end bike build type workstand, but I think it will treat my steeds well.

Another cool thing is that it will be the perfect base for hauling a bike around the inside of my minivan


----------



## the sloth (Aug 11, 2007)

that looks really great, with the exception of being unable to do a few front end repairs. is the top of the portable sawhorse going to be narrow enough to fit under a bb?


----------



## lalahsghost (Jul 4, 2007)

the sloth said:


> that looks really great, with the exception of being unable to do a few front end repairs. is the top of the portable sawhorse going to be narrow enough to fit under a bb?


I've been a little concerned about that. The portable Sawhorse is 4in/10.1cm wide. I think I'll be saved by the skin of my teeth if it does work how I want it to.

I like taking risks though! With two frames out of the country, and nothing to go by, I have to go by measurements alone.


----------



## wera_123 (Sep 6, 2008)

I gave a try today. Got some vintage hanging from it:thumbsup:


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

lalahsghost,

the idea you brought up has been around in the homebrew world for a while. in the old days we took a scrap 2x4 about 3 or 4 feet and another scrap about 4 inches and then cut a "v" in the 4 inch piece to set the BB in. screwed this onto the long board. then we took the other end and put an old axle in it with some fender washers and locknuts at the right spacing.

put a toestrap by the bb and it's pretty stable. we clamped it in a bench vise or carpenter's vice.

total cost is way under $1 if you've got a dead hub around.


----------



## Grabtindy (Jul 2, 2006)

I have those yellow saw horses and they are too wide for your bb shell as is, but you can easily bolt a 2x4 to give it a couple inches of extra length and a narrower perch. They're predrilled at the ends FYI and I think it would work great. The foam has held for me after 2 years of ski and snowboard tuning and some woodwork on them.


----------



## lalahsghost (Jul 4, 2007)

Grabtindy said:


> I have those yellow saw horses and they are too wide for your bb shell as is, but you can easily bolt a 2x4 to give it a couple inches of extra length and a narrower perch. They're predrilled at the ends FYI and I think it would work great. The foam has held for me after 2 years of ski and snowboard tuning and some woodwork on them.


Park Tools wanted to know the serial number for the repair stand that I wanted the part for. I told them that I just wanted the piece for something I was building. They said no no and shamed me.

I had to build the BB holder out of a 3"x4" piece of miter'd wood. PVC was too non manly for me.

Here are the results.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/lalahsghost/archives/date-posted/2009/06/19/










































Even with a ?28? pound bike on there, it is very sturdy and does not feel like it is going to tip over. It does not have any wiggle on it width wise either. $41 solution to a exponentially more expensive problem. It's a bit more slow to adjust the legs than a pole, and the BB holder isn't anything special, but it works well and I like it.


----------



## crazybiker22 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys will this work for the clamp. http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(vtpvat454yc4isaoezndcky0)/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=22131


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

yup - just make some wooden jaws.


----------



## trek_matt (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice one with the Pony Clamp... definitely a great idea. I have done a similar style but the prices in Australia are a racket... The cheapest Pony Clamp I could find was AUS$30, while the average was about $50!


----------



## lt4 (Jul 11, 2009)

Great project! I made one yesterday after reading this. Wish I would have thought of this years ago. I made mine to clamp into my vice so I can put it away when not needed.


----------



## grachman (Jul 14, 2009)

i use an old hospital tray I found. it has wheels so quite convenient to move around. cost: zero.


----------



## trek_matt (Jul 10, 2009)

*Workstand*

Here's a workstand I came up with... The frame is welded square tubing and the clamp is a pony clamp... can rotate so can clamp to a seat post... I found the trick is to not have the padding on the clamp too thick... just thick enought to protect the frame but not so thick that it allows the bike to move... the 'clamp jaws' are made from pvc pipe bolted to the pony clamp


----------



## Blackdoq (Feb 19, 2007)

I just put together a 5' tall bike stand with $50.00 in parts from Home Depot using all 3/4" black piping, galvanized joints and some foam padding. Super strong and able to hold my 40lb Stinky.

I'll get some pics up.


----------



## whyaretheresomanyphils (Jul 5, 2009)

Raybum said:


> greetings...built a workstand this weekend...was inspired by the last post however adapted it to meet my needs and the scrap stuff I had laying around... here are the pics. The tool shelf is adjustable...had a black hand knob with 1/4-20 threads that I had been saving that I used with a carriage bolt to provide an adjustable shelf... works great...if there are any questions, let me know, i can provide any details needed !....


Hey, I just built this stand and it looks great. I propped my bike up onto to to see how it holds and I find that 6 feet is a little high no? Do professional bike stands hold the bike up that high?


----------



## emsman1 (Feb 16, 2008)

dday297 said:


> I just put together a 5' tall bike stand with $50.00 in parts from Home Depot using all 3/4" black piping, galvanized joints and some foam padding. Super strong and able to hold my 40lb Stinky.
> 
> I'll get some pics up.


Update?


----------



## 2me (Aug 17, 2009)

*Wanted to say thanks for the idea!*

Just wanted to post my repair stand I just about finished. Its off to get sandblasted and painted when it gets home!

https://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt86/brewin2me/bikestand090.jpg

https://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt86/brewin2me/bikestand092.jpg


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

This one comes in way under $25; got the directions from instructables.com. all hardware except the conduit clamps was scavenged, the clasp has a nasty habit of popping open so I keep a bungee on hand to keep it from crashing to the floor or onto my head. doesn't handle large loads from torquing but is perfect for cleaning/tuneups/replacing cables but it is kind of hard to get around to the other side (bench side) of the bike.

bonus features: stand folds away (pivots up and back about conduit clamps) and adjusts to larger seatpost via removable padding in tube clamp.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

got the bonus ghetto chainwhip in there too. sorry!


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

on the trail stand


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I did a variation of the one by Jake Khuon https://journals.neebu.net/khuon/archives/000517.html

T and a couple of 45 degree elbows. 24" arms for the support and an 18" arm on top to hold the bike









Close up of the bottom. Welded those 45 degree elbows to the T and put some old radiator hose on so its cushioned. I bet you could use JBWeld on the threads and gooped around the elbow instead of real welding and be ok

















Clamp is from harbor freight, then some 2x4 action with 2 1.5" holes drilled in it. One to go through the bar, and the other for the seat post. Used some old radiator hose to cushion the seat post 









Writeup and more pics here - https://www.tomhoppe.com/index.php/2009/11/my-first-welding-project-25-bike-repair-stand/

-Tom


----------

